# Are single fathers damaging to a child like single mothers?



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jun 28, 2021)

We all know being raised by a single mother is pretty much guaranteed to fuck a kid up in some way, even if she doesn't do it on purpose.  That's just the way it is.  But can the same be said for single fathers?  There's almost no data on this subject because it's a comparatively rare type of household.

From what I've gathered, the answer is no.  If you look at criminals, mass shooters, and assorted crazy motherfuckers, single mothers are the overwhelming rule, not the exception.  Representationally, you would expect to see about a fifth as many single fathers, but you actually see close to zero.

Is anyone aware of some actual studies done on this subject?  What have people observed personally?

DISCUSS!


----------



## JoshPlz (Jun 28, 2021)

Only if they are degenerate or mentally ill.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Jun 29, 2021)

Since there aren't many single fathers out there when compared with single mothers, I'd say it's generally unknown. But if I were to hazard a guess, men put in the position of being a single father are usually the result of the mother dying while in a stable relationship, and thus provided they aren't already shitty to begin with or completely fucked up because of that, I'd say there is a greater chance that a single father would make a better parent then a single mother who gave birth out of wedlock with the father being long gone


----------



## CryoRevival #SJ-112 (Jun 29, 2021)

I think Tariq Nasheed said it best:
Urban gang culture is essentially young men indoctrinated into becoming cultural lesbians by single mothers. 

So no. No they are not


----------



## Protistology (Jun 29, 2021)

All I know is that women raised by single fathers are awesome. They almost act human.


----------



## Idiotron (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes.
I know that it's "based" and "redpilled" to talk shit about mothers and glorify fathers but any instance where there's only 1 parent will result in a shitty upbringing.
Not because of the parent being abusive but because the parent needs to work and doesn't have time to raise the kid.
This myth of every single parent living on benefits is.... well... a myth.

The optimal setting is one where 1 parent works and provides and the other takes care of the children.
Doesn't matter which does what.
I've got a friend whose mother was a higher up police officer who worked a lot and a father who just did some stuff part time from home and took care of him and he had a wonderful childhood.


----------



## Info Player Start (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes
If they don't get an example of an intact nuclear family as a child, how are they expected to have one as an adult


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 29, 2021)

It's not damaging to the child if he has a uber father/mother.
I knew 2-3 of those. They were extremely good at managing money and time for their child


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jul 2, 2021)

I’m ready to get all the Dumb ratings out there but, generally speaking, being a single parent is only (or mostly) damaging when you’re poor. Single fathers and mothers  have different sets of flaws but imho what really fucks broken families up, is the economical damage divorce brings.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 2, 2021)

No single fathers aren't as damaging as single mothers. But that is only because it's unlikely for bad or below average fathers to become single fathers, so it's a preselection thing, not because men are better at parenting.

The prototype irresponsible male might father children with several women without playing an active role in any of their lives besides alimony.

The prototype irresponsible female might birth children by several men, but she'll end up having those kids in her life.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 3, 2021)

Less damaging I'd assume, but still not ideal. Children need both a mother and a father in the home.

Even a single mother is probably better than fag parents though.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jul 3, 2021)

Retired Junta Member said:


> I’m ready to get all the Dumb ratings out there but, generally speaking, being a single parent is only (or mostly) damaging when you’re poor. Single fathers and mothers  have different sets of flaws but imho what really fucks broken families up, is the economical damage divorce brings.


I don't agree with this.  Look at things like the troon epidemic and antifa.  They're overwhelmingly very comfortable, dare I say privileged kids who want for nothing.  But they also have a much higher tendency the average to have never met their father.  Growing up without any positive male role model often turns you into a psychopath.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jul 3, 2021)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> I don't agree with this.  Look at things like the troon epidemic and antifa.  They're overwhelmingly very comfortable, dare I say privileged kids who want for nothing.  But they also have a much higher tendency the average to have never met their father.  Growing up without any positive male role model often turns you into a psychopath.


Well, yes... not having a parent is never an optimal situation, but the antifa/trans trend has deeper cultural roots and more importantly its not an organic phenomenon. It started as a typically radical chic thing but has now infiltrated every segment of society.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jul 3, 2021)

Retired Junta Member said:


> Well, yes... not having a parent is never an optimal situation, but the antifa/trans trend has deeper cultural roots and more importantly its not an organic phenomenon. It started as a typically radical chic thing but has now infiltrated every segment of society.


It's kind of a chicken and egg thing, I guess is how to look at it.  Like yeah, transtrenders are very obviously brainwashed into what they do.  The media tells them to do it, peer pressure tells them to do it, the government tells them it'll make them unique and special.  It's absolutely an astroturfed mkultra-esque campaign.

However, it takes a certain type of person to be susceptible to that kind of in your face, obviously crazy as fuck brainwashing in the first place.  30 years ago society would have collectively told the establishment to fuck off if the nice man on tv said "cut off your son's dick, it'll make him happy, I promise".  It's only now that people are willing to accept it.  And I can't help but notice that the vanguard of the movement is single mothers and the children of single mothers.  There are exceptions, of course, but it's a trend that can't be ignored.


----------



## Lucipurr (Jul 3, 2021)

Single families can work when the parent has a good support structure. If the child has family or friends that fulfil the roles of the absent parent then its less likely the child will have problems. Being a single parent typical means that the parent probably has made several bad mistakes and is probably isolated from the support structure that the child will need cause the kid to be wanting in some capacity.


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Jul 3, 2021)

Y


Unassuming Local Guy said:


> It's kind of a chicken and egg thing, I guess is how to look at it.  Like yeah, transtrenders are very obviously brainwashed into what they do.  The media tells them to do it, peer pressure tells them to do it, the government tells them it'll make them unique and special.  It's absolutely an astroturfed mkultra-esque campaign.
> 
> However, it takes a certain type of person to be susceptible to that kind of in your face, obviously crazy as fuck brainwashing in the first place.  30 years ago society would have collectively told the establishment to fuck off if the nice man on tv said "cut off your son's dick, it'll make him happy, I promise".  It's only now that people are willing to accept it.  And I can't help but notice that the vanguard of the movement is single mothers and the children of single mothers.  There are exceptions, of course, but it's a trend that can't be ignored.


It’s indeed a matter of issues that intertwine. We could also discuss about how the role of “single mother” changed over the years... generations ago a single woman/widow still had a father or other relatives to help her but that changed drastically. Now they’re usually extremely young women who left home and cannot objectively take care of their kids. Kids who in turn are exposed to this and that and something something bad shit happens.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 3, 2021)

I don't know if it matters either way. I'm sure there is research on the subject but my anecdotal experience doesn't seem to really indicate this. 

Several of my colleagues were raised in single parent households and with their academic backgrounds I can only presume can safely be labelled "successful", despite some of them coming from very deprived ones from a range of countries. My eldest sister is a single parent and her son has been on a gifted and talented program since the age of seven, though we aren't poor so perhaps that plays a part.

I'm always hesitant to accept this. I know many well adjusted people who were raised by single mothers of a range of races. I'm always inclined to think people use it as an excuse for failure when unless the mother has twelve other kids and expects the older ones to play surrogate parent there really isn't any reason to.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Jul 3, 2021)

Not to powerlevel too hard, but having a nuclear family isn't always better than divorce and potentially single parenthood.

My immediate family is a good example of that. My mother was a lazy, dominating, incredibly insane, materialistic, greedy, high maintenance bitch who stayed with my father because he brought in a good, consistent income so she didn't have to work. My father was a functionally retarded, delusional, narcissistic, dependent, cheating, asshole who, despite himself, managed to make a good living, which my mother spent on worthless shit. They have been extremely unhappily married for more than 40 years and were told countless times by their children, even when they were young, to shut the fuck up and get a divorce.

As you can imagine, these two created a less than ideal environment for children to grow up in. If they had been divorced, there is a decent chance they could have remarried someone who could have whipped them into shape and told them to stop being such a couple of retarded, autistic babies. Or the cold reality of having to take care of children while supporting themselves could have forced them to actually grow up and be adults. But their toxic co-dependency never allowed any of that to happen, so they will eventually die, having spent the majority of their lives shackled to a person who they hate only slightly less than themselves.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Jul 3, 2021)

Ya probably. What kids really need is to see the both of you together, so they can understand how a couple is supposed to work together.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jul 4, 2021)

Depends on the gender of the child, as a girl would need an older female role model in their life much more than a boy would.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 5, 2021)

It's all a crapshoot, dependent on individual parents. Single Fathers can be just as damaging, if not more so. Law of averages means that a single father who actually gives a shit is far more likely than a single mother who does, however.

I know single parent households that turned into complete disasters, and ones that turned out college grads that went on to have productive careers and happy lives. What matters - more than income, more than pretty much anything else - is how much the single parent gives a shit. A parent legitimately doing everything they can, fighting for their kid as they need to, and helping their kid learn the right and most important lessons is the single biggest determinant in how they turn out. 

Financial stability can help, as can a good home environment, but nothing can replace quality parenting, and a single parent can do that if they do their best. I've seen it enough to know that.


----------



## Systemsprenger (Jul 5, 2021)

It is a difficult question to answer simply, one needs to separately consider the influence of the male and female functional archetype in an excess state, whilst also considering sex-dependent differences in the sole parent-child interaction zone, in addition to the sociocultural and historical circumstances that are involved. The answer really does depend on each of these being qualified and appraised in differing scenarios, alongside some caveats pertaining to 'additive' factors.

As men and women do not (AFAIK) demonstrate any statistically-robust differences in the domains pertaining to 'life success' (ignoring luck for obvious reasons and addressing personality in the next paragraph; IQ, personality,  conscientiousness, life opportunities or industriousness). Even if one were tempted to quantify or frame a difference in the latter three, they fall within the rubric of 'luck' by default and are heavily interdependent. Nonetheless, per previous observational studies that show similar outcomes, the male archetype is approximately defined by assertiveness, industriousness and object-oriented interests, with those outcomes being inverted for the female (with the addition of easier emotional expression and EQ implementation - A meta-analysis performed a few years ago revealed the anachronistic 'women have higher EQ' conclusion is actually not true, by the way).

It's a well-known (yet controversial for obvious reasons) observation that single mother households are especially bad for young males. Reversing the scenario, with all other factors equal, a single father household would surely result in better life outcomes for a young male than a single mother.
However, the absence of a woman in the household would (theoretically IMO) result in an over-objectification of the opposite sex, due to the constant influence of the male archetype (poor emotional expression, unchecked interest in objects) as represented by the father. This would almost certainly be worse if the child lived without any sisters, aunts or grandmothers, and they lived in a socially detached environment (ie. the modern tech-over-real-people West). In essence, such a child would involuntarily be living a similar reality as those orthodox Muslim communities who separate everything per Sharia law (eg. madrasas).
I envision a similar problem for girls who are raised by single father households - On average, we may predict a higher incidence of interest in STEM subjects, tomboy behavior, 'top' lesbianism potentially in later life. In addition, communication with other girls or women may be more stilted than one would ordinarily expect (the male archetype-defined social norm of their formative environment would theoretically result in reduced emotional expressiveness, less agreeableness (therefore poor play with other girls). Depending on the other factors, that identification as an outgroup in their immediate environment may result in some form of social behavior deviation (fex. bullying other girls, being bullied by other girls, general social detachment).

Applying this to the despairing example of single motherhood households among Black Americans - Replace that 74% single mother figure with single fathers - You're almost be guaranteed to see far, far less criminality and antisocial behavior, and (potentially) a greater uptake in STEM, but a disproportionately larger number of socially awkward, borderline autistic Black young men, who (depending on the state of society) may experience higher rates of psychiatric conditions, and potentially suicide (replace feral wannabe thugs with aloof, sexually unfulfilled Supreme Gentlemen).

Summarized, with all other factors being equal, I actually anticipate a single father household to result in significant dysfunction on the social and sexual domain for both girls and boys, though in a different trajectory when compared to single mothers (and with some reversal in the direction of said dysfunction).

I seem to recall a sociopolitical commentator note that rates of criminality and socioeconomic life outcomes are slightly better for single father household children than single mother - This readily supports the 'archetype excess' hypothesis that I'm describing above (as, again and on average, men are typically more industrious than women, which also explains part of the wage gap).

However, money and a clean rapsheet isn't everything in life. Any socio-sexual dysfunction that arises as a result of single fatherhood will clearly result in a lifetime of difficulties for the resultant man or woman. Seemingly, the chaotic, short-term life strategy tilt favored by single motherhood is replaced with a longer-term life strategy tilt, though with a different host of hypothesized lifetime issues.

As a global summary, depending on the metric and with all other things equated for, expect certain things to be 'better' (ie. criminality, socioeconomic status), but other things to become worse.
The above is mostly hypothetical, albeit with some gentle scaffolding from circumstantial evidence.
Wouldn't die on this hill, but I'd wager fifteen buck PayPal it'd be borne out in future analyses.

Ultimately, after informally perusing through the data for years, it's abundantly clear that no family unit results in superior or even equivalent life outcomes for kids as the traditional female-male union - As the Maker, and evolution, intended.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 5, 2021)

Purely anecdotal, but as a kid I was friends with a family who was a single father household.
They came out completely fine in the end as far as I know.


----------



## Meth Until Death (Jul 11, 2021)

Single parenthood is a blight upon society. Simple as.


----------



## TransylvanianPZ (Aug 2, 2021)

I would say in very early development it is. Many young children who don't get attention from their mothers in general or are separated for a long time from them end up developing some kind of personality disorder.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Aug 2, 2021)

Neither are inherently damaging. Just lol. One of my best friends as a kid was raised by his dad until like 13 when his dad died of lung cancer. He's a humanitarian now and partakes in many charity events.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Aug 3, 2021)

Meth Until Death said:


> Single parenthood is a blight upon society. Simple as.


Might disagree there! Some single parenthood is the result of the death of another, which I can't blame them for. What really matters is how much a parent gives a damn about their own child, despite their absence as they head out to work


----------



## Cool Dog (Aug 3, 2021)

Men almost never get the kids during divorce, and I seen cases where if the chick dies the kids are sent with her parents instead of the father, family court its that fucked up

Basically to be a single father after divorce you have to be a model citizen with tons of money for lawyers, a complete piece of shit ex-wife and if she's dead then piece of shit in-laws or ones that are far too old to take care of kids, and of course the state not wanting to pay so they unload the kids on you just like they force guys to pay alimony for kids even after a paternity test shows those that arent theirs


Protistology said:


> All I know is that women raised by single fathers are awesome. They almost act human.


Go on, give some examples


----------



## Protistology (Aug 3, 2021)

Cool Dog said:


> Basically to be a single father after divorce you have to be a model citizen with tons of money for lawyers, a complete piece of shit ex-wife and if she's dead then piece of shit in-laws or ones that are far too old to take care of kids, and of course the state not wanting to pay so they unload the kids on you just like they force guys to pay alimony for kids even after a paternity test shows those that arent theirs


Or live under Sharia. The father and his family get default custody.

Talaq, talaq, talaq, get the fuck out and leave the kids.


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm not really convinced a single parent in and of themselves is neccesarily the thing that fucks a kid up anyway. I think its the leadup to the parent becoming single, the fighting, the uncertainty, the dysfunctional family dynamics, or the part where one parent just up and ditches the kid that does all the damage. Then after that its the deprivation and the lonliness that sets in. Yeah, there are single parent situations where the parent who ends up with the kid is genuinely insane, but I think those are the exception.


----------



## Slimy Time (Aug 4, 2021)

It's hard to guess because single fathers are so rare that outside anecdotal example, you just really don't know. You need to have a father who somehow gets custody of his child and navigates through the hell that is family court, and you have to assume that during the time where he raises the kid he doesn't also find another woman who can play that "motherly figure" role at some point, because at that point it arguably becomes a more stable "2 parent" household.

The few cases I know of someone being raised by his father, at some point his father found another woman and it became more in line with a "traditional 2 parent household". Obviously there were some things that were different, with the stepmother/gf not being related, but it became stable. 

As for a pure "single father experience", no idea. Depends on the father, financial state, gender of the kid etc. If I had to guess, possibly better, but I'm bias from seeing the shit hitting the fan with a lot of single mothers raising kids.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 4, 2021)

We don’t exactly have as many numbers of single fathers to single mothers ratio to really gauge from


----------



## ReturnedHermit (Aug 5, 2021)

I was raised by a single father (until he remarried later) and would say it has entirely different outcomes. When I was in gradeschool, I assumed there would be some sort of kinship between myself and the far more numerous children of single mother households, but that turned out to be very wrong. The main difference was, to me, the way I experienced authority. My Dad never showed weakness, accepted charity, or relied on anything other than his own income. As a result, we always felt like a team. Single mother household kids seemed to badmouth their mothers constantly, always complaining or bragging about what they could do as a result of her being busy all the time. There was no respect, only an adversarial mindset.

As a side note, there were several instances where random women in the supermarket would kidnap me and try to find my "real parents" assuming my dad was a weirdo. Most people have heard stories like this before, but it is easy to decide they are exaggerated for effect. My anecdotal experience was virtually identical to the stories, but there was one instance where the floor manager of the store kept me in the security camera room while things were "sussed out." I got to watch my dad on camera explain to two strangers that he was very angry they had taken his son away. There was no audio, but you could tell it was heated. Long story short: I had to answer a bunch of questions to prove he was my dad, then the cops arrived and made me do it again, finally I was let out and allowed to go back to my dad. Years later, he would tell me the police refused to do anything to the woman who grabbed me, and every time it happened they used the "it just looked wrong /women's intuition /motherly instincts" defense without fail.


----------



## Netizennameless (Apr 21, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II said:


> I don't know if it matters either way. I'm sure there is research on the subject but my anecdotal experience doesn't seem to really indicate this.
> 
> Several of my colleagues were raised in single parent households and with their academic backgrounds I can only presume can safely be labelled "successful", despite some of them coming from very deprived ones from a range of countries. My eldest sister is a single parent and her son has been on a gifted and talented program since the age of seven, though we aren't poor so perhaps that plays a part.


I was the child of a single mother and also extensively been in gifted and talented programs.  I started drinking when i was 10.  It's shocking easy to hide your private life from an overworked, unhappy, single mom, especially when you're intelligent to begin with.


Queen Elizabeth II said:


> I'm always hesitant to accept this. I know many well adjusted people who were raised by single mothers of a range of races. I'm always inclined to think people use it as an excuse for failure when unless the mother has twelve other kids and expects the older ones to play surrogate parent there really isn't any reason to.


High pressure situations like a single family household either make or break someone.  A lot of people break and just never recover.  It's hard to fault someone for being unable to deal with a shitty hand in life, but it is what it is. 

Those well adjusted people you describe are the ones who don't break.  They learn to withstand and adapt, and their adversity early in life makes them mentally tough and resilient.   They really have an advantage over someone who had a storybook childhood.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Apr 22, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> *I'm not really convinced a single parent in and of themselves is neccesarily the thing that fucks a kid up anyway.* I think its the leadup to the parent becoming single, the fighting, the uncertainty, the dysfunctional family dynamics, or the part where one parent just up and ditches the kid that does all the damage. Then after that its the deprivation and the lonliness that sets in. Yeah, there are single parent situations where the parent who ends up with the kid is genuinely insane, but I think those are the exception.


Most single mothers have BPD especially in the black community, that's where the dysfunction comes from.


----------



## Cyanide (Apr 23, 2022)

honestly?  yes but different kind of damage.  while i've seen single mothers sell themselves for easy lunch more for little Timmy, i also witnessed single dads who use their higher position jobs to get away (usually) with sexual forced conduct at their work place.  it might depend on the child's gender, but i'd say a son of a whore for money or is damaging as much as a daughter of a father that bangs girls her age using money.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Apr 24, 2022)

Cool Dog said:


> Men almost never get the kids during divorce, and I seen cases where if the chick dies the kids are sent with her parents instead of the father, family court its that fucked up
> 
> Basically to be a single father after divorce you have to be a model citizen with tons of money for lawyers, a complete piece of shit ex-wife and if she's dead then piece of shit in-laws or ones that are far too old to take care of kids, and of course the state not wanting to pay so they unload the kids on you just like they force guys to pay alimony for kids even after a paternity test shows those that arent theirs
> 
> Go on, give some examples


In quite a few cases, the men don't want their children because they already moved on to some new bitch that definitely doesn't want reminders of past relationships in her life (women don't like this form of cucking, by and large). Unfortunately, just not a lot parents in general care about the children of a divorce except to use them as pawns to spite the other. In some cases, neither actually want the children full custody, which is very sad.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Apr 24, 2022)

This is a probability fallacy to say whether single mothers or single fathers have increased risks to cause mental ailments because it completely misses the point of why it happens and is a flawed argument as I'm going to get to in this post. 

First of all, and that was said by someone else, women are at odds of getting the kid over their husband, so the numbers are already skewed because in reality if both statistics were equal we would have accurate numbers on domestic abuse. Also if the woman always gets the kid then in the scenario where the dad is a dipshit, but the mum isn't, well that's good, but then if the mum is a dipshit, but not the dad, the court will basically forfeit the kid to a domestic abuser. You follow?

The reason why "domestic abuse between lesbians is more likely than hetero couples" works is because the numbers aren't skewed in a way or another, there's no god or authoritative figure that forces lesbians to beat each other more than straights, but in this case the court decides whether the woman gets to torture her child for life or not. Every case of domestic abuse from single fathers comes whenever the mother dies, always, guaranteed even.

I think instead of saying single parents cause mental issues, we should focus on the how or why this happens. I think it's caused by these factors:

Loneliness, especially if the only parent is always at work and the kid has no friend.
In case both parents were alive, a breakup is known to have severe consequences on the psyche of the kid and the parents themselves.
1 of the parents is a lunatic, a psycho or very mentally ill and the kid ends up with him, but it'll 99% be a her because again the fucking courts are retarded.
The parent is abusive and 99% of the time it'll be a woman thanks to the courts.
Point 3 and 4 also happen in married couples who are still together and no matter how often you talk about the "nuclear family" babble, that is true and always will be. There are demonic dirtbags who shouldn't ever have kids, that's a fact too.

Let's not get me started on the times where a dad or mum was killed by their own kid and all the times I recall it happening it was with married couples (tho that could happen with singles prolly, I've just never seen it on TV or anywhere else for that matter). Just as I was searching up about it I found a video where the kid beats up his grandmother, watch at your own caution SRS.

The only risk of being a kid in a single parent family is that the kid inherits the traits of the 1 parent. Boys who only have a mum will become effeminate, girls who only have a dad will become tomboyish. Though not always. 
This also happens with married couples where the kid gets attached to 1 parent more than the other. Why do effeminate boys always have daddy issues? This explains it.


SneedEyeMitch said:


> Most single mothers have BPD especially in the black community, that's where the dysfunction comes from.


Not just single mothers, married mothers too. Might explain why feminists who are with cucks are all mentally unwell.


Meth Until Death said:


> Single parenthood is a blight upon society. Simple as.


----------



## Sealbaby (Apr 28, 2022)

The reason that single mothers are damaging to children is that women are just not hooked into the world of power, status, and money like men are. If they work at all, most women do pink-collar jobs with shit pay and little power or respect.

Therefore cannot provide their children with a good route into the world of careers and work like a man can.

They rely more on the support of the state, of charity, and of other poor people (other women.) So their child will either tend to build their identity around loyalty to the state and charity (they will become woke, socialist, otherwise left-leaning. Or else the child will overcompensate with rejecting these things, and become a gangbanger or a law-abiding but ruthlessly pragmatic type of man (a right-wing reactionary.)

I know three people who were raised by single mothers. One of them, a straight boy, has trooned out (become 'transbian'.) The others are two boys, brothers. One of them is an effeminate woke gay with a psychology degree, and the other is a far-right day-trader.

Hot take, but IMHO being raised with an emotionally absent but 'successful' father can be just as damaging as growing up in poverty with a single mother. We see, for example, Cameron Bess, the hypno-yiff 'furry astronaut', whose father Lane Bess is a high-flying venture capitalist who very likely had little time for him. Likewise Isabelle Loretta Janke's Navy SEAL and consultant grifter father. Clearly Isabella Loretta Janke was not very well fathered.

I would hazard a guess that women in general suffer, in this way, from insufficient fathering. Fathers are more likely to see themselves in, focus their attention on, and pass their real-life knowledge and skills onto their sons.

I suspect the problems we commonly see with women are a result of this.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Apr 28, 2022)

Single parenthood is never good. Some individuals are able to make the best of it and have kids who turn out fine anyhow. Sometimes it's the lesser of two evils- if the absent parent was a really bad person. But it is never _good_ for a kid to be missing one of their parents. Both boys and girls need a parent of each sex to be well-adjusted. Lacking that, the single parent will have to do a lot of compensating to not end up with a maladjusted or disturbed adolescent.


----------

